# S-tronic gearbox and Haldex service



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Hey guys

I looked at a 2015 approved Audi TT at the weekend and it didn’t have any previous service of the Haldex and gearbox at the recommended 38k interval.

The Audi dealership that are selling it have now undertaken the services but the mileage is 50k. Do you think that might be a problem later on down the line or should it be fine?

The oil services were all done at the correct intervals at Audi.

Any help would be appreciated as it’s one that I’m very interested in. Cheers


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

If it’s not been done then find another car.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

And the opposite view.

When Audi say 38k miles service interval that means that when driven by the worlds most unsympathetic drivers 99% of gearboxes will last to 38k miles. If the one you're looking at was driven by an average driver then the box won't stop working at 38001 miles. There's a very good chance it will still be 100% good after 50k miles. So drive it, does it crunch, does it slip, if not then risk it if the rest of the car is what you want.

Of course if there are two cars the same one serviced at 38k miles and on at 50k then this will feed into the choice.

In an ideal world get the dealer to agree to treat future failures of the gearbox sympathetically. But i guess this is unliekly to be practical.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the Haldex is to be done at every 3 years (is not linked to a specific mileage), so in your case it has been skipped for 2 times... ask the dealer for the haldex filter cleaning, at least (worn/old oil tends to make sludge which clogs the filter reducing the oil flow and this can lead to pump breakage)


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

I had a BMW 330D Auto suffer a total gearbox failure completely out of the blue with no prior symptoms and that car was totally written off as a result. That had full main dealer service history and yet none of them ever serviced the gearbox oil. I find most garages are totally negligent when it comes to maintaining gearboxes properly


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Think I might walk away from it as I’ll just be paranoid the whole time anyway! There will be another one out there.


----------



## Kowalski (Dec 14, 2020)

Few K either way is fine, but for them to be retailing it as audi approved is a bit rich if it doesn't have proper service history, although it must have passed audis warranty checks. If the price doesn't justify the risk walk away


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

The price isn’t exactly cheap. I’d rather wait for the right one to come along but it’s a shame as it’s the perfect spec. It comes with a 12 month Audi warranty but I’m not sure if it’s worth the risk.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if the car is ok from price/spec/conditions point of view, I wouldn't put a cross on it just for a missing haldex oil change


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for offering a different perspective Kevin. 

Everything else looks in order:
Flexible oil change @ 10,000 (2017)
Inspection with oil change, brake fluid @ 21,000 (2018)
Inspection with oil change, spark plugs @ 36,000 (2020)
Inspection with oil change, brake fluid, haldex, gearbox oil @ 54,000 (2022)

It's annoying that they didn't flag it to the owner in 2020, but maybe they did. It's difficult because the spec and condition is great and if I could get the price down more then I'd be keen to buy. It's just the gearbox and haldex that is making me paranoid. Perhaps if there was a guarantee within the warranty then it would put my mind at ease a bit more.


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

pnh said:


> Inspection with oil change, brake fluid @ 21,000 (2018)
> Inspection with oil change, spark plugs @ 36,000 (2020)
> Inspection with oil change, brake fluid, haldex, gearbox oil @ 54,000 (2022)


Hang on - from what you've put above they didn't just do the gearbox and haldex oil change totally late, they also changed the brake fluid after 3 years and then after 4 years instead of every 2 years 😬 How on earth is this being sold under their Approved Audi scheme?


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

I might be wrong but my understanding is that the car simply has to have a full Audi service history. Perhaps it doesn’t matter about the intervals…


----------



## Kowalski (Dec 14, 2020)

Another thing to add is that as the car was on flexible servicing, it probably wasn't driven too badly if the car let them drive 18K miles before an oil change (that's assuming they didn't ignore the service indicator for a while and then part ex it.)


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

I'm currently looking to get the Haldex and rear diff oil done on my own TT and my local Audi Specialist refuses to do any Haldex, rear diff or Gearbox work which is annoying. Noticed lots of people online saying to take it to VW main dealer instead of Audi as it's cheaper and exactly the same and that they saved money doing that. I called my local VW dealer and they acted like I was insane and thought I got the wrong number lol and refused to quote me a price saying they won't touch my car or any Audi vehicle. Anyway... Audi want £105 to do the Haldex (currently only quote I can get from anyone near me). I asked them if they will clean the pump filter as I want this done and from their response it sounded like they don't clean it and won't clean it. I told them that online there are loads of photos of badly clogged up filters and it clearly needs doing but they just said whatever comes up on their system for my car is the work they will do. Out of interest, I called an Audi Specialist further out and they said they only change the oil when doing the Haldex and don't clean any filters...

Lots of people online are saying to get the rear diff oil done at the same time you do the Haldex - My car has done about 85K miles and yet Audi have never changed the rear diff oil so I think I should get this done. I just asked Audi to price the job for the rear diff oil - they refused and wouldn't even price it up saying it's not even on their system at all as a serviceable item for them to give a price. Also, I'm no longer sure I want to get the rear diff oil done as I've recently seen lots of horror stories online of people's diff's cracking and failing shortly after their diff oil was changed - there's definitely a significant correlation and am just wondering if it's best to just not mess with it(?).

I also asked Audi if there is any time basis for the Gearbox oil changes instead of just mileage (as I've seen some conflicting info online) and they said no - Gearbox oil change is purely based on mileage alone. They confirmed Haldex is purely time based (every 3 years as Kevin mentioned regardless of mileage), Gearbox oil change is purely mileage based, and that rear diff oil is never changed...


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

I have heard the same things about indies turning down Haldex and gearbox oil changes and sending people straight to Audi. Very strange.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Audi service/specialist or indi, that refuse changing haldex and/or rear diff oil?? sounds unbelivable to me, considering they get money for this… don't know there in UK, but here in Italy as soon as you pay, you can ask whatever you want


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Automatic / DSG gearboxes & Haldex units are fitted to a LOT of Audi's. If an Audi specialist was to tell me they were unable to undertake a process that is common to so many Audi's, or that they don't clean the Haldex filter, I would not be taking my Audi there for any work.


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

I find it astounding that so many that I’m looking at haven’t had it done, even with full Audi history!

Just had details of the history back on another that I’ve enquired about which is currently at 46k and hasn’t had the gearbox oil changed yet. I guess it’s not that far over the recommended interval so I could potentially take it straight to Audi to be done if they knocked it off the price.


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

pnh said:


> I find it astounding that so many that I’m looking at haven’t had it done, even with full Audi history!
> 
> Just had details of the history back on another that I’ve enquired about which is currently at 46k and hasn’t had the gearbox oil changed yet. I guess it’s not that far over the recommended interval so I could potentially take it straight to Audi to be done if they knocked it off the price.


When it comes to things like Haldex / Gearbox oil changes, I would worry alot more if the first oil changes weren't done promptly rather than if they are later ones. From looking at countless stuff on this online, the school of thought is that there is significantly more wear early on in a vehicle's life and you want those metal particles etc that get trapped in the oil to be well out of your system as soon as possible so they don't cause extra wear / damage.


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Good to know. Best to be done within a year/10k? When does it start getting dangerous?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

totally agree.... I changed my previous TTS DSG oil&filter after just 15.000 km with the same thinking.... and going to do the same on my current RS soon (current mileage is 10.800 km)



Master Yoda said:


> When it comes to things like Haldex / Gearbox oil changes, I would worry alot more if the first oil changes weren't done promptly rather than if they are later ones. From looking at countless stuff on this online, the school of thought is that there is significantly more wear early on in a vehicle's life and you want those metal particles etc that get trapped in the oil to be well out of your system as soon as possible so they don't cause extra wear / damage.


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

OK a lot of eye opening information. I do have some questions now.
HALDEX (Quattro) do you:
1.Change the filter too? or clean it?

DSG
2.Does DSG have a filter? if so is it cleanable or do you replace that? (I am not sure but I think my indie has replaced it)

Differential
3. Like you guys said there is no mention of this in the service manual. But if it exists...then you surely must have to change it someday? (or does Audi think that people keep cars for 2-3 years only?) I have 2015 TT with over 100.000km should I be worried?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

1) there is no need to replace the filter, just clean it
2) surely it has! it's paper-type (similar to the engine oil one), so you must renew it
3) differential oil, I believe is not within the ordinary maintenance schedule, but for sure it can be changed (procedure is on elsawin)


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

Aha, so why do so many garages apparently shy away from changing the diff fluid?

and what is this whole business about cracking them after fluid change? 

at what point should you change it?
My car is going to be over 7 years old now and I did over 100k km.
I plan to keep the car much longer.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

As I said in post #16, here in Italy independent garages or Audi workshop are quite happy to perform any service for which you will be paying for, can't really understand why in other countries shouldn't be the same … 
regarding the differential oil, probably is lifetime lasting as Audi says, but personally I didn't proof that on my car 
after 100k km your TT is already a middle-aged lady , if you plan to keep it for long/in the best condition as possible, a painstaking servicing is recommended, and periodical fluids change is a key factor


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

Hahaha its getting up there.
The car is in perfect condition, save few love scratches because its my daily. 
However, when do you think the diff fluid should be changed?
After how many years or kilometres?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as I said, apparently Audi doesn't require to change the differential oil, but I believe that after 100 k km your TT will thank you, if you decide to drain it and refill with fresh oil..


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

Thank you kevin


----------



## Magpie10 (Oct 22, 2015)

Very disappointed with the Haldex servicing arrangements on Gen3. 
VW /Audi developed a new Haldex oil pump minus a proper filter. You would think that some lessons learnt and testing would have shown up this deficiency. My pump went at around 20K kms and the gauze was blocked. 
The Haldex service schedule is confusing and Audi dealers should not require specific instruction to clean the pump/gauze (not just replace the oil)


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

After ringing up countless garages I've found a VW / Audi specialist garage that is happy to do the Haldex and rear diff oil for £150 all in (they have promised to also clean the pump filter) so I've booked it in with them. This was also the only garage I found who were cheaper than the Main Dealer for the Haldex oil change - most independant VW / Audi garages are totally ripping customers off on these oil changes (all the others either refused to do the work or quoted me about £260). One indy garage wanted £185 just for the Haldex oil change which is just insane, especially when the Audi Main Dealer was £105.

Anyway, all the videos online of people changing their rear diff oil show them opening them up and cleaning them all out, replacing the seals etc. This garage is saying they just drain and refill the rear diff and don't open it up - is that good enough? Also they are saying the rear diff oil is nothing special on the TT and that it's just standard VW gearbox oil - they are saying it's exactly the same oil used in the gearbox... Is this correct? I could have sworn people were saying online that the rear diff has some special lifetime oil in it that they had to order from Audi(?). I did ask the garage to double check this, but they were adamant that this is the case.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

glad to hear you finally found the right garage...
about the differential oil change, I don't see any reason to take it apart (unless prescribed by Audi, and I don't remember this)... regarding oil type, some manufactures recommend engine oil, other gearbox oil (80/90), yet other say both are ok... need to check elsawin for this


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

checked _elsawin, _but it just says " for gear oil specification for rear final drive, refer to ⇒ Electronic parts catalogue" (I don't have that  ). For haldex oil evel check, recommendation is doing this task when oil temp is between 20 and 40 C (temperature to be read via VCDS)


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Ive recently been quoted £408 from an indie Garage to change the haldex oil and gearbox oil , 2016 TTS


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

Jboy33 said:


> Ive recently been quoted £408 from an indie Garage to change the haldex oil and gearbox oil , 2016 TTS


Your Indy is charging more than an Audi Main Dealer. My Audi Main Dealer quoted me £277 for the Gearbox Oil Change and £105 for the Haldex which would be a total of £382. I see no good reason why Indy garages are charging anywhere near Main Dealer prices let alone charging more.


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Got the gearbox oil and Haldex oil changed today , Bridgend Audi £345


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Audi UK used to provide fixed price servicing for all cars over 3 years old. All prices were on the UK website but most prices have now disappeared.

VW do still offer fixed price... Volkswagen Fixed Price Servicing Costs | Inchcape Volkswagen


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Jboy33 said:


> Ive recently been quoted £408 from an indie Garage to change the haldex oil and gearbox oil , 2016 TTS


These folks by any chance? Audi VW Specialists Bridgend | Audi TT Forum


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Barmybob said:


> These folks by any chance? Audi VW Specialists Bridgend | Audi TT Forum


Audi Bridgend 
Tremains Road 
CF31 1TZ


----------



## jacksosi (8 mo ago)

Forgive my ignorance, I have recently purchased a 2010 TTS Auto roadster, which I assume is S-tronic (?) on 42k miles
In the service manual, neither the Haldex oil or the S-tronic oil and filter boxes have been ticked at any point.
From the discussion on this thread, I'm thinking that is bad , and it sounds like I'm looking at about £400 for the pair at Audi.


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

I have had a haldex oil change with the filter cleaned at 15k by Audi. Had the video of filter on Audi cam. The RS Tech told me the trick was to put an airline into fill hole and blow out the crud otherwise filter blocks in no time. On my S1 a well respected specialist cleaned the pump but no airline at 30k. Pump clogged and broke 3k later. The diff on this car also blew at 43k so will not follow Audi service interval and again get the crud blow out much sooner.


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

jacksosi said:


> Forgive my ignorance, I have recently purchased a 2010 TTS Auto roadster, which I assume is S-tronic (?) on 42k miles
> In the service manual, neither the Haldex oil or the S-tronic oil and filter boxes have been ticked at any point.
> From the discussion on this thread, I'm thinking that is bad , and it sounds like I'm looking at about £400 for the pair at Audi.


Mine is a Mk3 , not sure of the price for a Mk2 but would have thought its very similar


----------



## jacksosi (8 mo ago)

Jboy33 said:


> Mine is a Mk3 , not sure of the price for a Mk2 but would have thought its very similar


Ahh, didn't realise I had strayed into the Mk3 zone, that's easily done in Tapatalk 😆 

Glad I read the thread though, as I would not have realised they needed doing otherwise, and it's now booked in with Audi, £340 for both


----------

